# Baytril.



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Well this is an update on my pijes from the bad problems i had which were killing my young off. Looking for baytril did not work last few weeks and i just got my hand on a bottle today, but last week i tried erytomycin (hope i got the spelling right). 

1) i used 6 tabs of 250mg x 1 litre. i had to put the pills in the blender adding little water at a time to dissolve. i did this for 5 days & this actually helped as my death toll dropped drastically. what does erytomycin actually do?

2) Baytril. i am confused on how it should be given. its mention that its for poultry. Instruction reads as follows " Mix baytril in half the qty of water used per day at the rate of 50ml per 100litres" my bottle contain only 10ml. How should i give this to my birds?

warriec


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, a different question: what concentration is the Baytril that you've got? Just post everything on the bottle and hopefully it will tell.

The other antibiotic that you mentioned is probably Erythromycin. We don't use it as much in birds but it is used occasionally. Seems to me there are reasons for that but I'll have to look it up.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

warriec said:


> Well this is an update on my pijes from the bad problems i had which were killing my young off. Looking for baytril did not work last few weeks and i just got my hand on a bottle today, but last week i tried erytomycin (hope i got the spelling right).
> 
> 1) i used 6 tabs of 250mg x 1 litre. i had to put the pills in the blender adding little water at a time to dissolve. i did this for 5 days & this actually helped as my death toll dropped drastically. what does erytomycin actually do?
> 
> ...


Good morning. I'm so glad you found Baytril. It works very well. I always give sick birds 5mg, in tablet form, morning and evening for 10 days.It's very easy. You just open the beak and put the tablet at the back of the throat and they swallow it. With very sick birds an injection may be necessary for the first few times until they start feeling better. If the birds aren't eating it on their own, you will need to hand feed. How many mg are in the tablets you have? 
I really am impressed with your love and concern for your birds.
Charis, 
[email protected]


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i got the liquid form. it mention 10% oral solution. hope this is enough


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> i got the liquid form. it mention 10% oral solution. hope this is enough


The Baytril 10% contains 100 mg of Baytril per 1 ml of the solution. That's a lot of Baytril, so you want to be very sure you are figuring the dosages correctly. 

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you are treating their water the dosage is 37 to 150 mg per liter. That means that 0.7ml of the 10% solution *per liter *would be somewhere in the middle.

Cynthia


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

how many days should i give this for and how soon can i see a difference in the pijes


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The birds need to be treated for 10 days. Hopefully you will see a difference in about 36 -48 hours. The Baytril needs to be stored in a refridgerator.
Charis


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

isnt 10 days too long. it was mentioned 3 days or normal and 5 days for samanllois (hope i got the spelling right). i started today morning. with .7ml per liter.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glade you've started your birds on Baytril. I really hope your birds will be feeling better soon.
To answer your question about length of treatment, both Avian Veterinarians I work with recommend a 10 day treatment of Baytril. The concern is that if you don't continue the treatment long enough,the problem will reoccur and you will have to start all over again.
Charis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

3 days definitely isn't long enough and probably 5 isn't either. My vet always goes with 7-10 days depending upon what we are treating.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

warriec said:


> isnt 10 days too long. it was mentioned 3 days or normal and 5 days for samanllois (hope i got the spelling right). i started today morning. with .7ml per liter.


In order to clear "the carrier state" of Salmonellosis (often called "Paratyphoid"), you should go for almost 14 days. Opinions vary on that but that's the number that I got from my vet who used to actually keep and race pigeons himself.

Pidgey


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your advise. As you all know baytril can and may cause side effects such as slow grwoth in young birds or even sterilise the adults on the high dosage and long term. would a 14 day course completely wipe out any possible disease that baytril can wipe out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> would a 14 day course completely wipe out any possible disease that baytril can wipe out.


Not necessarily .. I've had paratyphoid adults that needed to be on Baytril for as long as 3-4 weeks. Generally speaking, however, 14 days of Baytril would usually cure whatever the problem might be.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks terry, i'll take your advise.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi warriec,

Be sure to give them a few rounds of probiotics when they are done with the Baytril.

Thank you.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Treesa,

How do i find probiotics. how do these come and how do i use these.
thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Probiotics are the normal intestinal flora. It's the stuff that makes yoghurt and is sometimes listed on the ingredients as "live culture" or something like that. Don't know if you can get it there but it's often given to help repopulate the intestines if the bird has to go through antibiotic treatment or has a severe intestinal infection. If you can get Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula, it has it in it and that might be your only source.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> How do i find probiotics. how do these come and how do i use these.
> thanks


Can you get hold of organic kefir or yoghurt? The kefir would be best but a good organic yoghurt works too.

You will find ingredients like Sacc.cerevisiae, Sacc.delbreuckii, Sacc. exiguous, Sacc. florenti nus, Bulgaricus ssp. Marxianus, Tolulaspora delbreuckii, Cryptococcus, and more. This one is even fed to babies as it is very gut friendly. Kefir does not contain Lac. Acisophilus at all so it is okay to give to pigeons too.

Make sure it has no sugar or anything else.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll stick to the yorghut as its readily available. my next question is, how do i give yourgut to the birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> I'll stick to the yorghut as its readily available. my next question is, how do i give yourgut to the birds.


I have actually spoon fed a little bit down the throat, as they only need a tiny bit. It is a bit messy but the results are worth it.

I have also syringed it down on occasion, just make sure it is mixed a bit.

Be sure the yogurt is totally organic with no additives like fruits and sugars.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

noted, we have 2 types of yourgut. 1 which comes in a plastic cup which is 100% sterilised and all, the other we call curd - this is organic. Do i mix this with water and pour it down the throat or do i have to crop feed them.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Today is i think my fifth day using Baytril and i must honestly say my flock is looking healthier now although i have 1 sick young with the pox which i removed from the main loft. He is now in my room away from the other birds. i have another 9 more days of treatment left.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

The baytril fineshed so the treatment ended. so far the med has been good. birds readily ate the yourgut. i did not have to force it down there throats. i just placed it on there food tray and they happily ate it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad the birds are feeling better. Is the bird with pox doing OK?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is good news warriec.

How is the youngster that is isolated?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, the youngster is isolated. its in my bedroom for the past week. i am using tinture iodine on the lesions and it seems to be drying up. tinture iodine seems to burn the lesions each time i apply. lesions are are dry wounds in the healing process. luckily no new you in the main loft has it now


----------



## Cloud7659 (Feb 22, 2007)

Be VERY careful not to overdose the oral Baytril, I had a tortoise die from OD because a negligent vet didn't prescribe the proper dosage. He's out of business now  and I make sure to get really good recommendations before I got to a new vet, I know have the same vet for 2 years and have had great luck with him.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I was under the impression was given only to birds. Tortoise as a name or species


----------

